# Split my hardwork



## iljustinw (Apr 14, 2013)

Do you enjoy Morel's but can not get out into the woods anymore? I am looking for some new land to hunt. I am willing to split my finds with you. Looking for proven and new grounds. I will also clean up the grounds of any debris I find along my way. Trying to teach my 5 y/o daughter the joys of the hunt. 


Looking for anywhere in IL, IA or WI you may know of! Every other week I have 4 days off. I can use the 4 days to put in the time to have a large successful hunt. If you or anyone you know is interested let me know!

Thanks!


----------

